

The BART System That Never Was - stollercyrus
http://www.jakecoolidgecartography.com/2011/10/27/the-bart-system-that-never-was/

======
prolways
Disallowing BART on the peninsula and requiring a transfer to the overpriced
Caltrain has been extremely effective at gentrifying and providing de facto
segregation on the peninsula. The people in San Mateo and Santa Clara county
don't want the east-bay-peasants to be able to walk off of BART into their
fine suburban cities.

Public transit in the Bay Area is working exactly how it's powerful and
connected residents intend.

